# Does Mumbai University send transcripts directly to WES?



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I was about to apply for ECA with WES and found out that as of 1st December, they only accept transcripts sent directly from the university. 

Now the issue is in India, universities usually take time to adapt to such changes.

What I want to know is, has anyone applied for ECA from WES post 1st December from India and from Mumbai University. 

If yes, please share your experience and step by step process that you followed.

I am currently not in the country and would like to know how to get this thing sorted from outside the country.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure why the university would have to adapt as sending transcripts to organizations like WES (or other universities, employers, or whatever) should be a regular occurrence. Universities and colleges would have to do that literally every single day.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

colchar said:


> Not sure why the university would have to adapt as sending transcripts to organizations like WES (or other universities, employers, or whatever) should be a regular occurrence. Universities and colleges would have to do that literally every single day.


This is because in India not all universities do that on an everyday basis. Some don't even use computers.

Anyways, any solution anyone has to this problem. In one of the blogs I have read that Mumbai university is not sending the documents directly. Is this true?

Regards,
Stephen Coutinho


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

stephen_c8 said:


> This is because in India not all universities do that on an everyday basis. Some don't even use computers.



Even if they don't use computers (good grief!) all it takes is for them to manually write the address for WES on the envelope.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

colchar said:


> Even if they don't use computers (good grief!) all it takes is for them to manually write the address for WES on the envelope.


I know mate. They can do that, but sadly sometimes they dont, which is very frustrating.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

stephen_c8 said:


> I know mate. They can do that, but sadly sometimes they dont, which is very frustrating.


If they do not perform functions that every western university does on a daily basis (ie. sending transcripts), do not use computers, and cannot simply write an address on an envelope one does have to wonder about the quality of education at these institutions. No wonder many degrees from there are not recognized as being equivalent to a Canadian degree.


----------



## Chandra04 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, I have got the same question. Did you already get an answer for this elsewhere? Any inputs on this would be helpful as I am reading from several blogs that MU doesn't send the transcripts directly to WES. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## shekharg (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for same answer.

Shekhar


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

shekharg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for same answer.
> 
> Shekhar


I used mailtranscripts, if I get a positive reply, would let you know and you can use the same service.


----------



## skulkarni16 (Feb 4, 2019)

stephen_c8 said:


> I used mailtranscripts, if I get a positive reply, would let you know and you can use the same service.


Did you get a positive reply?


----------



## anup2001 (Aug 5, 2018)

colchar said:


> If they do not perform functions that every western university does on a daily basis (ie. sending transcripts), do not use computers, and cannot simply write an address on an envelope one does have to wonder about the quality of education at these institutions. No wonder many degrees from there are not recognized as being equivalent to a Canadian degree.


Ability to send transcripts has nothing to do with quality of education. How is this comment helping the OP? Please refrain from commenting if you are not able to help answer the original question.
Thanks

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anup2001 (Aug 5, 2018)

I used mailtranscripts and can confirm that Mumbai University provides a sealed envelope with "From address" of the University stamped on the envelope. I am not sure whether University posted it or Mailtranscript posted it but my transcripts were accepted by WES and evaluation was positive.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anup2001 said:


> Ability to send transcripts has nothing to do with quality of education.


Sure it does. Any so-called university that cannot do something as simple as sending out a transcript clearly cannot have efficient policies in place, and thus is unlikely to be able to plan and deliver quality education. And I say this as a professor who is intimately aware of the inner workings of higher education.



> Please refrain from commenting if you are not able to help answer the original question.



When, exactly, did I start taking orders from you?


----------



## anup2001 (Aug 5, 2018)

colchar said:


> Sure it does. Any so-called university that cannot do something as simple as sending out a transcript clearly cannot have efficient policies in place, and thus is unlikely to be able to plan and deliver quality education. And I say this as a professor who is intimately aware of the inner workings of higher education.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about how things work there, but professors here are very humble and don't waste their precious time ranting on social forums. I highly doubt the efficiency of teaching by such professors. It's my time to be judgemental 

Anyways, I know the above is not true and my intention was not to hurt your point of view. You are free to have your opinions about things no matter how absurd they are. And you may even post about things unrelated to the original question. Whatever I requested was a mere suggestion. You are free to take it or leave it. I've made my point and do not wish to stretch the issue further. It will deviate the subject from what was originally asked.

Thanks

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## skulkarni16 (Feb 4, 2019)

anup2001 said:


> I used mailtranscripts and can confirm that Mumbai University provides a sealed envelope with "From address" of the University stamped on the envelope. I am not sure whether University posted it or Mailtranscript posted it but my transcripts were accepted by WES and evaluation was positive.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Hi Anup,

Thanks for your input. Just wanted to double check that this was recent right? Asking because WES changed their rules recently. Appreciate your help. Thanks,


----------



## anup2001 (Aug 5, 2018)

skulkarni16 said:


> Hi Anup,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. Just wanted to double check that this was recent right? Asking because WES changed their rules recently. Appreciate your help. Thanks,


Yes. This was done in Jan. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## skulkarni16 (Feb 4, 2019)

anup2001 said:


> Yes. This was done in Jan.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Thanks Anup!


----------

